# Pictures of YOUR Conformation Goldens!



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

What is a conformation dog? Is this for breeders to post pics of babies theyve had? Sorry Im clueless!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Conformation dogs are dogs who go to 'dog shows' and they show off for judge...are all pretty and groomed up. They are judged on: going point by point, according to the breed standard, which is the 'blue print' of what a Golden should look like. This is for people who show dogs...and have pictures from their dogs working...etc. 

Hope that helps!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He's my heart, soul, and life. But oops, he's a whippet.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

well I shall have to post this beautiful pic of Fallon my once in a lifetime, beautiful front assembly, effortlessly moving bitch whom I miss so much...and boy that smile!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

then there is Fallon's momma Adi at 7mos


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

It's ok...Jenna...he's still a Conformation DOG!!! Fallon is a beauty too!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

now you have me diggin in the archives!!! this one is "Regan" Arcane's Endless Summer ....I am only posting my homebred Ch's here...there are other's who are Ch's but not bred by me


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

These are of Keeper from over the years. They are not in order, the last one is from 1998 the others you can see the dates. As a side note in the photo from 2000 (GSGRC) Keeper is 4 weeks preggers with her only litter.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

twas funny today I was looking at the kids all lined up at the fence watching the horses and activty in the horse yard and I thought to myself.....man girl you have some fine looking goldens in that yard! I've come a long way baby!!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

This is the only conformation photo I have of Keeper's daughter Lucy.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Awww I dont have one of those  Can someone loan me a cool pic to post? Make it a beauty!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Although not a conformation photo here is a photo of three generations of my conformation girls. Kizmet, Lucy and Keeper left to right. This I have posted here before. It is from the GTGRC Specialty in St. Catherines, Ontario in 2006 where all three completed obedience titles in that weekend.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Champion Birnam Wood's Expedia.com - ZOOM


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL i did not know Zoom's registered name was expedia.com that is hilarious


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> LOL i did not know Zoom's registered name was expedia.com that is hilarious


 
She is from the dot com litter. And her daddy is Ch. Pebwin's XPDNC.  She got her name when I was out in CA to pick her up and she was beating up her brother. We were eating dinner and someone started screaming. Bill got up and went out to see what the ruckus was, and I asked Sylvia "I wonder who's zoomin' who?" Bill came back in to say "YOUR puppy was viciously beating up OUR puppy!" and she became Zoom at that exact moment. Her registered name Expedia.com immediately followed.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> LOL i did not know Zoom's registered name was expedia.com that is hilarious


Thats the cutest thing Ive heard!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> Champion Birnam Wood's Expedia.com - ZOOM


Somebody get me the smelling salts...I'm swooning over here! What a gorgeous dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Zoom's son, Nitelite's Who's On Deck? CREW


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey Laura, those dogs are mixes arent they???????


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Hey Laura, those dogs are mixes arent they???????


Great big gigantic oversized ShihTzu's, actually. Pure Bread.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Know the feeling , since I sport those Lab mixes....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Can I post my dog's father? LOL


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Although not a conformation photo here is a photo of three generations of my conformation girls. Kizmet, Lucy and Keeper left to right. This I have posted here before. It is from the GTGRC Specialty in St. Catherines, Ontario in 2006 where all three completed obedience titles in that weekend.


Beautiful Girls Hank...and its a performance photo you should be proud of your weekend accomplishments!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Champion Birnam Wood's Expedia.com - ZOOM


Ms ZOOM is gorgeous!:woot2::smokin::yummy:


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> She is from the dot com litter. And her daddy is Ch. Pebwin's XPDNC.  She got her name when I was out in CA to pick her up and she was beating up her brother. We were eating dinner and someone started screaming. Bill got up and went out to see what the ruckus was, and I asked Sylvia "I wonder who's zoomin' who?" Bill came back in to say "YOUR puppy was viciously beating up OUR puppy!" and she became Zoom at that exact moment. Her registered name Expedia.com immediately followed.


That's funny, I love when names have a personal meaning like that. This is a great thread, I am enjoying all of the beautiful doggies and hearing about their hard earned accomplishments.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone Else have any pictures? I'm looking for this to be quite a BIG thread. 

Great Job, keep em' comin'!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I got in on this kinda late but here we go:

This is my foundation girl, Kahli, Ch. Jayba's Tahnee Kahlua n Cream OD (Ch. Freedom's Celebration x Jayba's Hot Cayenne). I fell in love with her brother, Ch. Jayba's Golden Cadillac and inquired about a puppy from him. All the puppies were sold but the very next day I got my GRCA news and Pat Lander had this litter advertised. I figured all the pups would be sold but lo! and behold-3rd pick girl was available. I bought her on the spot and she arrived by plane in Wisconsin from Georgia a few days later. She was a wonderful girl, I don't remember ever having to correct her for doing something wrong. She spent a lot of time with my friend Patti, her handler. Kahli had very strong opinions and one day got loose in the kennel yard, let herself into the outdoor kennel area at Patti's and let out the Beagles and German Shepherd to play. She didn't like the Brittanies and left them locked in their runs  She was the first from her litter to finish.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't have to tell you who this is:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

This is my heart boy, Scout (Ch. Tahnee Tupelo Xmas Cordial OS). At the puppy party, Patti put him on the table, took one look at him and said, this boy is as close to perfect as I have ever seen. I was growing out two girls from the litter and offered him to Patti (she had leased his grandmother for the breeding that produced Scout's mother). She took him but he really went through some awkward stages and he came back to me at a little over age two-scrawny and scraggly, with hardly any furnishings to speak of. He sure did mature out nicely though! He finished very quickly and was specialed for a time.

I loved him dearly, and he was my baby until he died on his birthday. I can still barely talk about it.

This picture was taken while he was staying on the East Coast with Berna Welch of Pebwin Goldens.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

And of course, my Scarlet (Ch. Tahnee Xmas Cinnamon Spritz), Scout's sister. At a week of age, I found her in the whelping box with her mouth ripped from the corner of her mouth to the outside corner of her eye. I rushed her to the vet, who wanted to put her down. I refused and she healed remarkably quickly. As an adult the scar was barely visible and certainly never hurt her show career. I called her Scarlip but when I decided to keep her, I knew I had to change her name and so she became Scarlet  She was quite a character-all alpha, all the time but never had to do more than give "the eye."

My friend who boarded her told me-I don't think Scarlet can come back. Knowing how alpha Scarlet was, I immediately asked-she didn't hurt anyone did she? Kris laughed and said-no, all she does is parade up and down in front of the kennels and the other dogs won't come out!

She died at age 10, the youngest I have ever lost a dog, of benign brain tumors. I miss her to this day


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> I don't have to tell you who this is:


Hmmm-I'll have to think on that one, Vern


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*BIS Can Am Ch Halltree Lyric Moment CD,OD,CGC,TDI*

My Lyric. I loved her so... She was the 7th pick of a litter of 11. When I first saw her my heart stopped and I got dizzy. I knew I would never have her, as I was to have 7th pick. When I went back 2 weeks later, she had not been chosen. I sat there for 2 hours, wondering what was wrong with her that none of the big show folks wanted her. Finally, sick of me, I am sure, her breeder showed me the written evaluations. Every one read some variation of "gorgeous, near perfect bitch, but lacks the spark and attitude to be a show dog." I took her in a separate room, away from her litter mates, and it was as if she said "WHEW! I thought you'd NEVER get me away from those heathens!" and she turned it on. I took her home. She got her first points going Best of Breed over 11 specials at 9 months old, finished in Canada at 10 months, the Iams Tournament of Champions Sporting Dog Puppy of the year at 12 months, Best of Opposite Sex at the Canadian National at 14 months, and Best of Breed the next day at the Regional in Toronto. Finished quickly in the US, placing or winning her class in every National Specialty she was entered in, earned her GRCA Outstanding Dam title, Best of Op from the Veterans class at the Ft Detroit Specialty, and lived a long healthy life (just shy of 16) loved like no other dog by so many. I miss her terribly, and am glad that she passed the tiara on to Zoom, who came to us shortly before Lyric left.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks guys...these pics are special to you...and really touch me. I can't imagine no one wanted Lyric...because she is beautiful!!

And thanks to Linda for posting her pictures too...you're dogs are nice too! By the way Linda...when's your next show?


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Laura, your Lyric has got to be the most stunning bitch I have ever seen! Ooooohhhhh, I wish.......... You must be so proud of her. I must go check out her pedigree right NOW!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I had to add my foundation, my best friend, my heart & soul...this is Bobbie St. Andrew's Sock It To Me ...she detested the show ring!!!! all my homebreds go back to her, although she hated showing she did have 5 can ch points with one BOW/BOS win to her credit...I miss her to this day...Adi reminds me so much of her great grandma

Linda your kids are beauties...and Laura ...Lyric simply stunning!

Bobbie passed away November 23, 2003 one month,10 days following this photo....I feel priviledged to have gotten it to cherish always


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

What a beautiful dog Heather!! 

Everyone else's dogs are PRETTY TOO!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Here is a picture of my Dakota when he was being shown. 
Malagold Against All Odds. He was just under 2 years old here. As he matured he became beautiful with the thickest coat I have ever seen! Dakota was my first conformation dog but from the first show hated the show ring. I finally retired him as his happiness was more important that a show career. I showed my Flirt some but she was never pointed.











Dakota was my special boy. I always had (and have) females. Dakota was my only male. He died in my arms of natural causes 12/6/05 at the age of 13 1/2

All your dogs are absolutely gorgeous. I would be honored to own any of them

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This is great fun...

Linda, I always liked you Kahli, and her brother. So pretty...

Heather, I guess I didn't realise that your foundation bitch came from Lynn. She and Marv had some great dogs.

Hank - LOVE "The Girlz"!

I could look at photos of all these great dogs for hours on end.

And thank you all for the kind words about Lyric. She really gave us an amazing ride, right to her last turn around the Veterans ring at the National. She looked up at me as if to say "C'mon Mom. Let's show those young brats how it's REALLY done..." I don't know how I made it around that ring for the crying, but the crowd went nuts and it turned her on and I felt like it was 12 years earlier...


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> This is great fun...
> 
> Linda, I always liked you Kahli, and her brother. So pretty...
> 
> ...


I'm sure Lyric was a very special girl...It's funny how it turns them on and they go show their best out there! Thanks guys for sharing those photos...what about your current dogs?? Any takers?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> My Lyric. I loved her so... She was the 7th pick of a litter of 11. When I first saw her my heart stopped and I got dizzy. I knew I would never have her, as I was to have 7th pick. When I went back 2 weeks later, she had not been chosen. I sat there for 2 hours, wondering what was wrong with her that none of the big show folks wanted her. Finally, sick of me, I am sure, her breeder showed me the written evaluations. Every one read some variation of "gorgeous, near perfect bitch, but lacks the spark and attitude to be a show dog." I took her in a separate room, away from her litter mates, and it was as if she said "WHEW! I thought you'd NEVER get me away from those heathens!" and she turned it on. I took her home. She got her first points going Best of Breed over 11 specials at 9 months old, finished in Canada at 10 months, the Iams Tournament of Champions Sporting Dog Puppy of the year at 12 months, Best of Opposite Sex at the Canadian National at 14 months, and Best of Breed the next day at the Regional in Toronto. Finished quickly in the US, placing or winning her class in every National Specialty she was entered in, earned her GRCA Outstanding Dam title, Best of Op from the Veterans class at the Ft Detroit Specialty, and lived a long healthy life (just shy of 16) loved like no other dog by so many. I miss her terribly, and am glad that she passed the tiara on to Zoom, who came to us shortly before Lyric left.


Wow! I knew she was your heart girl but now we all know why! She just needed YOU to turn on that special switch! Thank you for sharing Lyric with us.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Wow! I knew she was your heart girl but now we all know why! She just needed YOU to turn on that special switch! Thank you for sharing Lyric with us.


 
Thank you, but no. It wasn't quite like that. She didn't need me, but someone higher up knew that I needed her. She was a blessing.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Heather, I guess I didn't realise that your foundation bitch came from Lynn. She and Marv had some great dogs.


Hi PG...yes my "bobbie sox" as she was fondly called was from their sock litter as mom Indy ate a sock while in whelp  I feel very blessed to have shared my life with this amazing soul! she wasn't your typical "show" pedigree 
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=28813

but she taught me all the important things needed in a "true golden" I never had a homebred litter from her as I was in school ( and a single mom raising 3 young ones) when she was of breeding age, so she was leased out for 2 litters and Lynn got her back for one ...she produced some lovely kids and I am ever grateful for her and for them


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Very stunningly gorgeous Goldens!!! I enjoyed all the photos and stories.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> This is the only conformation photo I have of Keeper's daughter Lucy.


Lucy is a beautiful girl- sunset colors.


----------



## molmotta (May 22, 2005)

Here's a picture of my Dynamite. For some weird reason, I realised I dont have any "proper" pictures of her in the shows. She's my first confirmation dog and my... she does have an attitude to match!!










I must admit, I am drooling at everyone's dog here!!! :


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

And I know everyone is drooling over Dyna!

Proper pictures or not Mole, she is definately DYNAMITE!

Jazzys Mom (Lynn)


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey! Dyna is quite the looker.  Thanks so much for the photo.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

molmotta said:


> Here's a picture of my Dynamite. For some weird reason, I realised I dont have any "proper" pictures of her in the shows. She's my first confirmation dog and my... she does have an attitude to match!!


who needs "proper stacked photos" when you have got that! I personally prefer free stacks to observe true structure! she sure is dynamite:smooch:


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

arcane said:


> who needs "proper stacked photos" when you have got that! I personally prefer free stacks to observe true structure! she sure is dynamite:smooch:


You got that right Heather!


----------



## ks02 (Oct 11, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Zoom's son, Nitelite's Who's On Deck? CREW


 
Pointgold, do you have any stacked pictures or headshots of him? Something about him reminds me of my Cooper, and I was just curious to see if his face looks like Cooper too...

By the way, I think Zoom is probably the most gorgeous bitch I've ever seen. Love her head and feathering!


----------



## molmotta (May 22, 2005)

hehe.. thanks for the encouragement!! It's just that I noticed almost everyphoto here is a "proper" show photo - I thought that was the requirement for the thread.


----------



## Daylily77 (Apr 6, 2008)

*my two show goldens pt 1*

Ok my turn lol. 

I have Ajay Jetoca's American Journey. He is ptd from the 12/18 class.


----------



## Daylily77 (Apr 6, 2008)

*my show goldens pt 2*

Here is Windy 

Jetoca's Winds of Change. 

Her dad is Gino, ch jetoca's windward passage. On of the goldens at this years westmenster.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Sara, Those are two beautiful doggies. Thanks so much for sharing them with us.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Sara...those are some pretty cool lookin' doggies you have! 

I wish Maddie looked so beautiful...but no...she's conformation ugly.

To me, the Jetoca Goldens are quite popular. And they sure are pretty!


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

*Buzz BOW pic*

Gorgeous dogs on this thread! I've not been on for awhile :wave:and it's so nice to see more action on the conformation front! Congratulations to all those winning Goldens out there!!:wavey:
Here is the baby 'Buzz' - (Ch Briggs half-brother)


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey, Trish, so good to see you posting! Miss your beautiful pics and great posts. How is your Buzzy doing on the show circuit?


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Pure Gold said:


> Gorgeous dogs on this thread! I've not been on for awhile :wave:and it's so nice to see more action on the conformation front! Congratulations to all those winning Goldens out there!!:wavey:
> Here is the baby 'Buzz' - (Ch Briggs half-brother)


Ed Briggs dog???


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They are all gorgeous!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Your Jetoca dogs are gorgeous. Gino is on the back cover of http://www.everythinggolden.com/back_cover.htm


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, they are all just so beautiful!!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Here's Pippa winning her Championship.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice to see this thread again. I never get tired of all these beautiful goldens.
Laura, I think Zoom is one of the most gorgeous goldens I have ever seen.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

This is the first time I looked at this thread...enjoyed every single picture....they are beautiful!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

How did I miss this thread? Here's my girl Diva (SunKissed In The Spotlight CGC)!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Diva is gorgeous!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Now that I finally have one to add. This is Chantillys Diamonds N' Emeralds ~ "Taylor" at 8.5 weeks old. She is a littermate sister to Judie's Hugo!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Ash, she is SO adorable! What a little star!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Just wow. I'm in awe of all the wonderful looking dogs. Makes Miss Scarlett look kinda akward n stuff. The again shes just a big ole loving pup.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> Just wow. I'm in awe of all the wonderful looking dogs. Makes Miss Scarlett look kinda akward n stuff. The again shes just a big ole loving pup.


Thanks but don't kid yourself mine are just as gawky, leggy and long as any other pup as she is now almost 17 weeks. They have big ears, long hocks and tails and are gangly just like every other pup their age. They ALL go through it  

P.S thats why you don't see any current pics LMAO


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Sydney freestacked with b&w background (sorry, I dont have her Ch picture on this computer):









Taiga (she's not mine, but she's "one of the girls"... Sydney's littermate and Paige's mother):









Paige Freestacked a few months ago (though I'm not sure you can call her a "conformation dog" yet... its not official until they get points, is it?  )









None of them are home bred, but I did have a say in Paige's breeding as I was taking a puppy and got to pick which stud I wanted. BJ


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Here are a couple photos of Chantilly's Bleeker Street and Chantillys Diamonds N' Emeralds.


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

My new hope
Agram-Can Can't Touch This








4 months old CACIB Zagreb- very perspective 1st place puppy male















And this is his beautiful father Fiveshill Seahawk


----------



## Bryana (Nov 19, 2008)

I love all of your guys' dogs! Very nice... I also like the stories to go with 'em.

She's not homebred butttt she's a conformation dog that is mine. She never carries any hair and I'm waiting a little bit longer until she matures to bring her out.

Anyways, here is my girl: 

http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=252960

Pretty recent:









This last January:









Cute head shot:









One of the only good pictures of us in the ring:









Sorry for the picture overload! hehe


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Bryana, she's so cute. She's got Layla's eyes! :


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Bryana, She is beautiful! Welcome!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Here are my two wonderful Goldens.

Northwoods Day At The Beach "Kailey"


1361-1.jpg










Harborplace Diamond In The Ruff "Jackson"


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

First Connor 













Then Kaelyn 












Then Emmett, Kaelyn's puppy from her first litter who was only shown at the english tea at the nationa..... he has plenty of time and alot of maturing to do yet... he is just 17 mos. old


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

this is totally unreated well sorta. What kinds of cost is associated with getting a confirmation quality male puppy? Scarlett was a BYB puppy will shes filled us with tons of love an attention. I'd like to have a better breed of puppy. Sorry if that sounded snobish. 

*- B!*


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> this is totally unreated well sorta. What kinds of cost is associated with getting a confirmation quality male puppy? Scarlett was a BYB puppy will shes filled us with tons of love an attention. I'd like to have a better breed of puppy. Sorry if that sounded snobish.
> 
> *- B!*


all i can tell you is that my show pups cost the same as my pet pups.... so the cost depends on the breeder but it seems like pups from reputable breeders in this area run about 1200-1500 roughly


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Not the best picture (the photographer was not very good), but here is a pic of my new boy, Duke - Abondell's Heir To The Throne, and my daughter Megan taking their first UKC points this month.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> this is totally unreated well sorta. What kinds of cost is associated with getting a confirmation quality male puppy? Scarlett was a BYB puppy will shes filled us with tons of love an attention. I'd like to have a better breed of puppy. Sorry if that sounded snobish.
> 
> *- B!*


Not snobish at all in my opinion. There may not be a major difference getting a "show" pup from a reputable breeder than a pet one but some breeders do charge more. There are a number of other differences that you may not aware of. Many breeders will not sell a puppy to a newbie on "full" registration, which is what is required in order to show in conformation. It is permitted to show in every other venue though on "limited" registration. The biggest reason for this is many breeders over the years have been burned by folks saying they were looking for a pup to show when it turned out they were only looking for a dog to breed. So do not be put off by this. More than likely you will need to get a pup on "co-ownership" with the breeder. It is not any cheaper for you and there may be other "strings" attached to the agreement. You just need to get it ll in writing and feel comfortable with te arrangement. Some co-ownerships work out great and others can turn quite messy, that is why you want EVERYTHING spelled out in writing. 
The costs add up very quickly when you start adding in entry fees, handling fees, grooming fees and the like. This reply is a little longer thn I intended and think if you would like more info we should start a separate thread.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

telsmith1 said:


> Not the best picture (the photographer was not very good), but here is a pic of my new boy, Duke - Abondell's Heir To The Throne, and my daughter Megan taking their first UKC points this month.


 
He looks nice, and your daughter is a cutie. If he was Reserve Best male, I don't think that he was awarded points...(but I don't show in UKC so could be incorrect.)


Becky - just checked UKC for awarding of points. *It is important to keep accurate track of points won. I showed a Saint Bernard for some people who, according to their tally, finished on the last day of a 3 day circuit. They celebrated well, until they went to the AKC site and learned that they were 1 single point shy - a dog was absent at one show that he had won, knocking the points down by one. We had to enter the dog at more shows and it took 4 more before he got that last stinkin' point. 

So, Based on the UKC Point schedule, winning his puppy class would have earned him 10 points if there was competition - congrats!

*A. Requirements for Champion title. *Championship points are awarded in accordance with the Point Schedule found elsewhere in this rulebook. To earn a UKC Champion title, a dog must


*1.* Earn a minimum of 100 championship points,

*2.* Earn points under at least three different UKC licensed Judges, and

*3. *Win three Best Male/Female (or higher) classes with competition at three different shows under three different UKC licensed Judges.

*Schedule 1. Breeds without varieties *
Regular Class


(Puppy, Junior, Senior, Adult or Breeder/Handler 10

Best Male 15

Reserve Best Male 0

Best Female 15

Reserve Best Female 0

Best of Winners 10


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Not snobish at all in my opinion. There may not be a major difference getting a "show" pup from a reputable breeder than a pet one but some breeders do charge more. There are a number of other differences that you may not aware of. Many breeders will not sell a puppy to a newbie on "full" registration, which is what is required in order to show in conformation. It is permitted to show in every other venue though on "limited" registration. The biggest reason for this is many breeders over the years have been burned by folks saying they were looking for a pup to show when it turned out they were only looking for a dog to breed. So do not be put off by this. More than likely you will need to get a pup on "co-ownership" with the breeder. It is not any cheaper for you and there may be other "strings" attached to the agreement. You just need to get it ll in writing and feel comfortable with te arrangement. Some co-ownerships work out great and others can turn quite messy, that is why you want EVERYTHING spelled out in writing.
> The costs add up very quickly when you start adding in entry fees, handling fees, grooming fees and the like. This reply is a little longer thn I intended and think if you would like more info we should start a separate thread.


That is one of the things I really think is nice with CKC. You can buy a dog with a non-breeding agreement (basically the same as "limited" registration) and can still show them. Most breeders will lift the NBA if the dog finishes their championship and clearances. I really think its kind of unfortunate that AKC wont allow them to be shown, but I guess that's the way it works. 

Any breeders I have ever dealt with have no distinction between "show" or "pet" as far as the sale of the dog goes. If you're looking for a show puppy, they simply try their best to pick the right dog for you. But the dog still costs the same. Somebody that isn't interested in conformation, but is in agility, for example, would get a different puppy based on the structure of the dog best being able to perform that task. If you go to a good breeder, I really feel that regardless of which puppy you end up with, you will love it and it will be a great dog and the competition stuff is just a bonus. 

Good luck in your search. BJ


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Tell
You must be very proud. Fine dog and Megan seems to be on top of the situation. 

FWIW, you can probably improve the photo quite a lot and quite easily by adjusting the exposure on Duke's coat on the digital image in Adobe Photoshop or a similar program. 
If you're not a computer guy, the local photo shop would be able to do it cheaply enough.

congrats again.


----------



## Conquerergold (Dec 12, 2007)

Here is my boy Bobby taken last summer. He looks a bit better now, starting to settle into his front. He finished up here in three days, and will be venturing down to the US again to stay with some of his co-owners.

Both of these photos were taken when I visited VA last year and Bobby's co-owner showed him (it was majors every day and he made it to the final 5 dogs the first two days, and placed 3rd on the last day...I was very happy for his first time in the US).







 






 







​Cheers,
Rob​


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Congratulations! He looks nice, and in my opinion, a win under James Reynolds is particularly nice. I respect him greatly. (And, he's so nice o show to.)






Conquerergold said:


> Here is my boy Bobby taken last summer. He looks a bit better now, starting to settle into his front. He finished up here in three days, and will be venturing down to the US again to stay with some of his co-owners.
> 
> Both of these photos were taken when I visited VA last year and Bobby's co-owner showed him (it was majors every day and he made it to the final 5 dogs the first two days, and placed 3rd on the last day...I was very happy for his first time in the US).
> 
> ...


----------



## Conquerergold (Dec 12, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Congratulations! He looks nice, and in my opinion, a win under James Reynolds is particularly nice. I respect him greatly. (And, he's so nice o show to.)


Thanks!! Jim has always been one of my favorites, and for the most part we have done well under him. He awarded my 9 month Cardi reserve at the National a couple of years ago. 

It was very nice to see Bobby do well under him in such a large class (without a professional handler to boot  ). On the Friday we made it to the final 5 under Jane Forsyth, which also ment a lot to us.

Thanks again,
Cheers
Rob


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Here are some updated pictures of Jackson. Who I hope will get at least one point soon.


----------

